# Homemade Switch Machine Construction



## bobbycoke (Feb 24, 2014)

Has anyone come up with a simple switch machine [throw] either electrical/mechinical or air powered that is reliable and inexpensive. This would be used on an indoor railroad layout so the weather would not affect it......a list of suppliers of the parts needed would be most helpful...thanks for your experience and help.............Bobbycoke pres. CV&FB RR.http://forums.mylargescale.com/images/smilies/cheesy.gif


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I chose to not build my own and chose the Circuitron Tortoise. I only needed 6 of them and have mounted them underneath the bench work powering SVRR switches. All I did was use a slightly thicker diameter spring (piano) wire and constructed a simple wire "bell crank" or throw bar to operate the switch.

I can't imagine a less expensive route given their performance and flexibility for electrical connections. They were right about $100 for the six, tax and shipping included.


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used an Automobile Choke Cable. 72" reach and you only need an "L" bracket at the push/pull end. Also can find for $10 on EBay.
http://www.jcwhitney.com/mr-gasket-choke-cable/p2031668.jcwx?filterid=u0j1
Wesley


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Try these : http://www.jbrr.com/switch-stands.html

There is also a GR article on them.


----------

